
Ask HN: Great iOS / Swift Blogs? - rayascott
I’m getting back into iOS development after a 3 year break, which means I’ve missed Swift 2 &amp; 3. Can anyone recommend blogs that publish regularly on Swift and iOS development besides the official Apple Swift blog, Ray Wenderlich and NSHipster? Thanks.
======
chrishannah
Here are my favourites:
[https://www.natashatherobot.com](https://www.natashatherobot.com)
[https://www.swiftbysundell.com](https://www.swiftbysundell.com)
[http://whatsnewinswift.com](http://whatsnewinswift.com)
[https://rambo.codes](https://rambo.codes)

And sporadically, I'll write a few myself:
[http://blog.chrishannah.me/category/swift-
tips/](http://blog.chrishannah.me/category/swift-tips/)

------
josv
We don’t lack for wonderful writers in the Apple ecosystem. Along with objc.io
I’d heartily suggest:

[https://oleb.net](https://oleb.net) (Ole Begemann)
[https://www.mikeash.com/pyblog/](https://www.mikeash.com/pyblog/) (Mike Ash)

~~~
wool_gather
Can't beat Mike Ash. His Friday Q&A series is just fantastic: plenty of people
tell you about _what_ to do, others will explain the _why_ , but read those
and you'll get the what _behind_ the why, and why it is that way.

------
tialys
I write reference-style articles on confusing/underused areas of iOS
development, and maintain links to hard to find documentation over at
[https://www.iosdev.recipes](https://www.iosdev.recipes)

------
daveverwer
I maintain a directory of people writing about iOS development here:
[https://iosdevdirectory.com](https://iosdevdirectory.com). Might be useful!

~~~
rayascott
Ohhhh the motherload :-) _(bows with hands in a prayer position)_

~~~
daveverwer
Yes, it may even be too overwhelming :) If so, those feeds are what I use as
my main sources for writing iOS Dev Weekly, here:
[https://iosdevweekly.com/](https://iosdevweekly.com/) which will give you a
slightly cut down list of the best of the week in iOS development.

~~~
rayascott
Overwhelming is good. One or two points. I’ll DM you on Twitter with a list of
RSS feeds that are no longer responsive (I think one has switched to feed
burner).

Also, for an improved experience when importing an OPML, please consider
nesting all outline elements inside another outline element that is treated as
a folder when importing. I imported an OPML to Feedly, and have to manually
move them individually into a “iOS Developer Blogs” folder.

------
wool_gather
Not mentioned yet: Souroush Khanlou [http://khanlou.com](http://khanlou.com)
is always at the top of my list. Thoughtful and very practical material. Also
Dave DeLong: [https://davedelong.com/blog/](https://davedelong.com/blog/)

> I’ve missed Swift 2 & 3

In some ways this is an advantage to you. There was a fair bit of churn in
that time period. Things have settled reasonably well now.

~~~
rayascott
Thanks for the recommendations and it’s encouraging to hear things have
settled down in Swift 4.

------
fakeElonMusk
I subscribe to [https://talk.objc.io/](https://talk.objc.io/). Highly
recommend it.

------
Gardinero
I love the weekly iOS newsletter [https://ios-goodies.com/](https://ios-
goodies.com/)

